#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-03-14
 * shookees goodnight
#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-03-15
 * shookees is away for 2h
<shookees> gn
#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-03-16
<shookees> gn
#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-03-17
<shookees> hey everyone
#ubuntu-lt-team 2011-03-18
<shookees> hi
